# PLEASE READ!!!



## Adamthegreat (Dec 29, 2003)

...
Thank You


----------



## ARCHER (Dec 29, 2003)

PLEASE READ!!!

ADAM,
I have a 1989 Winnebago Chieftain that I bought used about a year ago and I am COMPLETELY HAPPY.  I have contacted Winnebago on several occasions asking for guidance or help and they have always responded with a positive and courteous attitude.  They even sent me files with the electric and plumbing diagrams.  Also, they called me personally (because they said it would be better to talk on the phone) several times.
So, although I feel for some of the folks that have had some real problems, I am very pleased with Winnebago, their service and their product.  Perhaps the older models were made different, I don't know.
Anything new or used will have a few problems that should either be covered by warranty or fixed by the new owner on their own.
I have had more problems with auto makers than any RV dealers.  As an extra comment, I went to a Winnebago dealer in Cocoa Beach Florida recently and they even let me in before they opened and also opened the parts department (was not suppose to be open for another hour).  I call that positive service.
I have received a whole lot of help from a whole lot of folks right here on this forum....that has saved me a bundle in headaches...and that is very positive.


----------



## Adamthegreat (Dec 30, 2003)

PLEASE READ!!!

...


----------



## Iris Leuntjens (Dec 30, 2003)

PLEASE READ!!!

Adam,  Why are you bringing everything up?  I thought everything was going fine, just waiting for you to reply to my question re: variables.
No one but you has had anything to say, since asked not to.
My husband and I love our new fifth wheel, it is terrific.  We also love our lives as full-timers.  We have rv'd for many years, and have never said anything but this type of life is great.  We have a great many friends who will say the same thing.
I am also a fairly new member, and have always enjoyed reading this forum, furthermore, I feel very welcome.  I have always been treated extremely well by the staff and members of this forum.


----------



## ml (Dec 31, 2003)

PLEASE READ!!!

I have been reading this forum for a long time, as we are avid rv'ers.  This is the very first time I am writing, but I just had a few things to say.  1.)  I do not believe a forum is a place to gather info for a law suit, however I do agree with Iris, where else do you go.  2.)  Almost every RV manufacture is great.  If they do not put out a good product they could not stay in business.  However, every company, no matter what the product, makes a lemon now and then.  3.)  Anyone that has been taken for there life savings should have an avenue of recourse.  4.)  Iris, why did you turn and run, you should have stood your ground.  If that would have been me, I would have screamed so loud they would have heard me in Indiana.  5.)  Adam, You stated that you were busy with the holidays, and Iris should be patient, yet you have wrote six times since.
I do not want to be in anyone but my own business, but Adam wondered if this forum would not "welcome" new members.  I just want to hear the rest of the story.
By the way WE LOVE RV'ING.


----------



## Adamthegreat (Dec 31, 2003)

PLEASE READ!!!

...


----------



## flyboy1 (Jan 4, 2004)

PLEASE READ!!!

Hi Adam, My wife and I have a 2003 29' Prowler Lynx ultralite And we are absolutly in love with it. AS a matter of fact she has a few days off this weekend and we are going to one of the state parks nearby for the weekend. This is our first trailer and we bought it new and have had no real problems and we have used it quite a bit. we are thinking of moving up to a prowler regal. oue kids dont want to camp as much as we do and the model we are looking at has a huge bathroom. We live in florida and have been to state parks in FL GA and AL and have enjoyed every minute.
flyboy1


----------



## Adamthegreat (Jan 5, 2004)

PLEASE READ!!!

That is great to hear flyby1. It seems like the towables market is growing quite a bit... Must be suiting people's needs. Have a great time this weekened!


----------



## Iris Leuntjens (Jan 20, 2004)

PLEASE READ!!!

Adam,  Why have you gone in and taken out all that you had to say?


----------



## C Nash (Jan 20, 2004)

PLEASE READ!!!

Hi Iris, I have been away for awhile.  What have I missed? I see most of Adam's post are empty. I think most of us did appreciate his input even though some didn't agree with him. Were we asked to not say anything?


----------



## Iris Leuntjens (Jan 21, 2004)

PLEASE READ!!!

Hi Chelsea,  I do not know what happened to Adam or his posts.  The last contact that I had with him was via e-mail.  I did return his e-mail, and asked him several questions re: Monaco, and I have never received an answer.  Maybe he just doesn't have anything to say, but why he would erase his posts, only he knows.  If you get a chance please read what Charles has to say about our motorhome.  For us it appears that this forum will be a tremendous success.  If for no other reason, the wonderful people that have been so great as to respond.  Thank you also, and if you still want anything from me, just let me know.  Iris


----------

